# Synchro Carnet d'adresse et Exchange



## Mrik31 (12 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

J'ai un MBP avec leopard depuis quelques jours pour un usage professionnel.
Ma société a un serveur exchange donc je travail avec Entourage.
Je voudrais synchroniser le Carnet d'adresses et  avec mes contacts Exchange pour pouvoir Synchroniser mes contacts avec mon gsm (w880i) par isync et profiter des fonctionnalités de Carnet d'adresses.

Ma question est simple, j'ai bien paramétré la synchro dans les préférences de Carnet d'adresses mais rien ne se passe, ni msg d'erreur ni synchro.

qqn pourrait peut etre m'aider (par chat ebetuellement)

Merci


----------



## BernardRey (12 Novembre 2007)

Mrik31 a dit:


> Ma question est simple, j'ai bien paramétré la synchro dans les préférences de Carnet d'adresses mais rien ne se passe, ni msg d'erreur ni synchro.


Tu veux dire que, dans les préférences d'Entourage, onglet synchro, tu as bien coché la case permettant la synchronisation avec "Carnet d'adresses" ? Que se passe-t-il ensuite, si tu regardes dans le "Moniteur d'activité" ? Le processus SyncServer se lance ?​


----------



## Mrik31 (12 Novembre 2007)

Non, j'avais juste configur&#233; la sync dans Carnet d'adresses avec l'adresse de mon serveur Exchange.
J'ai fait ce que tu as dis, &#231;a marche ! merci bcp.

Question : A quoi sert de cocher la syncro dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du carnet d'adresse ?

Merci


----------

